# Mulm collection



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Feb 2008)

How do you guys collect the mulm from filters? Should I strain the water through a pair of tights or something?


----------



## Garuf (4 Feb 2008)

I was under the impression you just squeeze your sponge? That's how I did it anyway.


----------



## JamesC (4 Feb 2008)

I rinsed out the sponges etc in the water that was in the filter chamber. Left it to settle for 10 minutes and decanted off the water at the top.

James


----------



## johnny70 (4 Feb 2008)

I do, my orchid's love it  

JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Feb 2008)

I did the same as James when I used some mulm for my new tank.  I also mixed some old peat in there too along with Powersand for a real belt and braces approach!


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Feb 2008)

When I changed over my scape and substrate, I:

1 - disconnected the filter
2 - Rinsed all the media in the filter water
3 - Poured the lot into the tank and let the water settle
4 - made sure the mulm (now at the bottom of the 1 cm of water) was evenly spread.
5 - Layered a Â½cm layer of Leonardite on top (which also soaked up the water)
6 - Put my Tropica Substrate on top
7 - Layered the surface with 2 inches of playsand.

Job done (This is all on the first page of my 'Under the forest canopy' journal)

Andy


----------



## Hoejay (9 Feb 2008)

Will the collected mulm have a "shelf life" and is this temperature dependant?

Neil


----------

